# New kitten!!



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I did it again........ I got a 6th cat! He is actually just a tiny little thing right now. Kitten season sucked me in! I saw him posted via Facebook from the County Animal Services. He was being fostered and the whole litter was just so darn cute. But my reasoning for getting this little guy is how much he reminds me of the first kitten I ever owned on my own (RIP). 
You can't imagine how lucky I got. I had no idea he was FREE because it is Adopt a Shelter Cat month. AND they have some partnership with Sea World so when you adopt you get 2 tickets to Sea World! They aren't just giving these kittens away - they are basically paying you to take them. That is how bad things are here. Also, because I registered his microchip there, they sent me home with a bag of Science Diet (not that I feed that, but will transition him and donate it), a thing of pine cat litter, some carpet powder AND let me pick two cat toys! It was insane! 
Anyways, back to the kitten. His name was Maximillion according to his foster. I was going to make it simple and call him Maximus which I liked better. Now my husband comes home and tells me he likes the name Icarus which I think is awesome! Now I am torn! Here are some pictures. Do you like Maximus or Icarus better?


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

I really like the name Icarus, but Maximus is cute too. I don't know! They are both cute names. He's adorable by the way!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the first pic of him under what ever it is. He looks as if he might be a very adventurous cat. Great markings. You're very lucky.

Icarus came to a very bad end, so if you name him that don't get him wings, especially any that attach by wax.

If you think he's going to be a big cat, then it's Maximus.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I am going to have to go with Icarus. I keep testing them both out and I just like it better. I have to say I don't think I have ever seen a cat or dog named Icarus. When I was calling him Maximus I was just calling him Max, and that's real common. He isn't a common kitten! I will post more pictures because jusjim - you are right! He is VERY adventurous. I was going to keep him in the "kitten room" for a whole week but he cried non stop to come out. He met the other 5 cats and my 3 dogs and didn't even seem to care about them. Just continued to run and play like crazy.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

more pics


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL! I love the last one. "OMG, it's a foot!!!"


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the last one too! XD He's cute.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

another vote for Icarus! he is adorable!!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww he is so adorable! I love the second to last picture... OMG It's a camera. KILL IT!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like he is going to be a long and tall cat when he grows up,, kind of worried that his name will get shortend to "icky" he's way to cute for that..


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! He's just adorable. I'm so glad you got him out of the shelter system, although it's great they're doing so much to encoruage people to adopt. I hope no one is adopting just to get the free Seaworld tickets . . . that would be _really_ shortsighted.

He looks like a live one! Does he have a personality yet?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He is sooooo cute!


----------



## cd07 (May 1, 2011)

He is soooooo adorable!!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Icarus!


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

How cute!!! He looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Icarus!!! But, of course


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

Too cute. Looks like a big ball of mischeif!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Update: we went with Icarus and he is doing so well. and he is sOOOOO sweet. I should start another thread with up to date pictures. You guys have to see the way he lays. Never seen another cat do this (and I have 6 cats).


----------

